# FIFA 10: PC vs. Console - Graphics comparison



## stuartb04 (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,689935/FIFA-10-PC-vs-Console-Graphics-comparison/Practice/

pc fifa 10 graphics are staying the same as fifa 09.:shadedshu
guess i wont be getting this then

ea are saying the average pc cant handle this game.

biggest load of crap i have heard in a while

pro evo ftw


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 10, 2009)

That's like the worst comparison I've seen in a long time, they didn't even show similar angles on ANY of the pictures. But there isn't that big of a difference. Is that bit of difference really that much of a deal breaker for you? Either way I usually consider sports games better on consoles.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 10, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> That's like the worst comparison I've seen in a long time, they didn't even show similar angles on ANY of the pictures. But there isn't that big of a difference. Is that bit of difference really that much of a deal breaker for you? Either way I usually consider sports games better on consoles.



People want to know because FIFA09 was graphically inferior to the console counterpart.  We shouldn't get lower quality on the PC.


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 10, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> That's like the worst comparison I've seen in a long time, they didn't even show similar angles on ANY of the pictures. But there isn't that big of a difference. Is that bit of difference really that much of a deal breaker for you? Either way I usually consider sports games better on consoles.



konami make pro evo look better every year on the pc 

why cant EA


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL... I wonder what their definition of "average hardware"... is that the HD4500GMA? because a 4850 will smoke an xbox 360 or PS3 in gfx.

EA = teh suck.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 10, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> LOL... I wonder what their definition of "average hardware"... is that the HD4500GMA? because a 4850 will smoke an xbox 360 or PS3 in gfx.
> 
> EA = teh suck.



It's a straight port, usually ports come out running poorly on computers or with toned down graphics. Only one I know of that hasn't is Devil May Cry 4, of which Capcom did an amazing job with.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 10, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> *It's a straight port*, usually ports come out running poorly on computers or with toned down graphics. Only one I know of that hasn't is Devil May Cry 4, of which Capcom did an amazing job with.




Ill cosign


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> LOL... I wonder what their definition of "average hardware"... is that the HD4500GMA? because a 4850 will smoke an xbox 360 or PS3 in gfx.
> 
> EA = teh suck.



A 2900 would smoke them. Again gaming will suffer for greed.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 10, 2009)

lol EA, lol


----------



## shk021051 (Sep 10, 2009)

console = nextgen 
pc = fifa09 very little improved (shit)


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 10, 2009)

They dont even show you a wii or 360 picture there at all and i bet there are niggling differences between the console versions itself. I know that PS3 and xbox 360 probly looks slightly different.

I didn't like FIFA 09 on the pc when the game zoomed into a character model it looked detailed like when going for a corner kick you saw Lampard placing the ball down but zoomed out in play it was disgustingly PS2 like which is not acceptable these days.

FIFA is a steaming pile of shit they just update the graphics and teams each year no new modes like pro eve has been doing. Look at pro evo 2010, new online Champions League they even added in the new Europa League, new management type options in master league, the ability to set a budget and have player give you feedback on the team and themselves.

Pro Evo may not have the licenses thats because EA has a tight grip on them, but pro evo is catching up on the licensing.

PC Pro Evo is exactly the same as the xbox 360 version and the 360 version is more than good looking.

I look at Mass Effect and then COD 4 and i say that well done to the PS3 and 360 for being able to render it at similar speeds to my technically superior hardware, you guys look at the hardware and say well my up to date new hardware costing £700 is much superior of course but the games run fast and look nice on that 360 and PS3 no matter the comparisons.

stuartb04 is an AC Bilan fan, NERAZZURRI CAMPIONI D'ITALIA 2009 (we did you rotten in the Derby game )


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> They dont even show you a wii or 360 picture there at all and i bet there are niggling differences between the console versions itself. I know that PS3 and xbox 360 probly looks slightly different.
> 
> I didn't like FIFA 09 on the pc when the game zoomed into a character model it looked detailed like when going for a corner kick you saw Lampard placing the ball down but zoomed out in play it was disgustingly PS2 like which is not acceptable these days.
> 
> ...




haha.lol.acmilan will be back from that 4-0 drubbing(i hope)
ROSSONERI CAMPIONI D'ITALIA 2010(i hope)

totally agree with you on your post though MilkyWay
maybe EA cant be assed with the pc version anymore

people want good looking games(especially me).some may argue that its 
not about the looks,its the gameplay.
but imo fifa doesnt really have that.especially compared to pro evo

i wanted to like fifa.but i think this is a step back for EA
and may lose some fans in process


p.s.i dont want to start a pc vs console war or a fifa vs pro evo war

EA.....


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 10, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> It's a straight port, usually ports come out running poorly on computers or with toned down graphics.



Eh?

What planet are you living on?

80% of modern day PC games are console ports and every single one that I have seen runs much sweeter on the PC than its console counterpart as the developer can leave in 'effects' that they had to turn off in the console version to keep it running ok and PC gamers get the privilege of a solid 60FPS at all times as opposed to the consoles 30/25fps....WHICH SUCKS!






MilkyWay said:


> FIFA is a steaming pile of shit they just update the graphics and teams each year no new modes like pro eve has been doing.



FIFA on consoles was actually a very good game. The problem with FIFA on PC is not merely a matter of lower quality graphics. Its a matter of it being a totally different game being more based on the PS2 FIFA engine which was consistently utter shite for years and years.

The opening poster makes the point that EA are stating their reasons for giving PC users a n00b version of FIFA (that only n00bs would ever think of buying) is that the average PC wouldn't run the game well. They may well be statistically correct, but of course anyone who owns a PC intended for gaming knows very well that even a mediocre gaming rig would piss all over the consoles performance wise.

Whatever EAs reasons are, it has nothing to do with performance issues, after all, it was EA who released Crysis which is a game that still cannot be soundly beaten into submission (All Maxed, at least 4FSAA and a solid 60FPS) 3 years down the line.



stuartb04 said:


> pc fifa 10 graphics are staying the same as fifa 09.:shadedshu
> guess i wont be getting this then
> 
> ea are saying the average pc cant handle this game.
> ...



EAs determination not to release FIFA in its up to date format on the PC used to bother me. Especially since Pro Evo has crapped out a bit with the last two iterations of the game.

However, Pro Evo 2010 looks as though the series is truly going to make a come back.....So if the pre release previews of PES2010 are anything to go by, EA can quite frankly stick their FIFA up their arseholes.....'next-gen' or otherwise.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 10, 2009)

worst comparison ever. 

in the Xavi pic comparison, it doesn't look that different. But once again EA let's PC down.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 10, 2009)

stuartb04 said:


> ea are saying the average pc cant handle this game.


They mean: their poorly coded console emulator running on the PC cant cope. And no, they cant be bothered or dont have the skillz to develop a native PC version.



Kenshai said:


> That's like the worst comparison I've seen in a long time, they didn't even show similar angles on ANY of the pictures. But there isn't that big of a difference. Is that bit of difference really that much of a deal breaker for you? Either way I usually consider sports games better on consoles.


When I read that, I thought you were being a bit fussy. I assumed the angles were off a bit... and give them a break and all. THEN I looked at the link and pictures. WHAT were they thinking? Not only are they not the same angles, they are completely different pictures, different distances and different phases of the game. The person that did that article needs to be punished.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow Americans suck at soccer. We can't even do a good soccer PC port.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow Americans suck at soccer. We can't even do a good soccer PC port.



ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT *1000


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2009)

Here look at this its a pro evo 2009 comparison to 2010! I know its not the best pic but if you google Pro evolution soccer 2010 you will see that the graphics have had a giant touch up, the stadiums look much better.







No way can they justify not doing better or equal to PS3/360 graphics for the pc because there is such a thing as graphics options! crysis is one of the best looking games on the pc and they cant even make a football game look half as good.

Okay i admit FIFA isnt a terrible series of games its just that when you've played on pro evo for years you get used to it same goes for FIFA players they got used to that.

Even without the licenses and that i still feel pro evo feels like a more fluid game compared to FIFA, as a pro evo player i feel FIFA is a bit like your moving lead weights around a pitch there is no fluid movement but FIFA users have gripes with pro evo too.

Every year tho i go back and play the last edition of pro evo. I go wow the new one feels so much better than the old versions, with FIFA i go it feels like essentially the same game updated graphics and teams.

As for the Rossoneri good luck they will need it badly, i mean we both have it hard in the champions league looks like England get all the easy teams :shadedshu

EDIT: I know PC games are ports but generally we get either badly coded versions or better versions with slightly better graphics, we got a good version of Fallout 3 infact the best version id say. PC games are either pc games and ported directly to 360 or the opposite its a 360 version ported to PC, the PS3 loses out as its got to be a port from those versions thats just how it is. the Wii version is always either a new IP or a ported PS2 version.


----------



## maryjohn (Sep 11, 2009)

hi all..

some body is right, FIFA 10 and FIFA 9 is not much more differ,
but compare to pc and ps3 or xbox- it's totaly changed

in ps3 or xBox very good graphic resolution as well good control ..


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I'd still be getting FIFA 10 regardless. Pro Evo for the PC is usually available a year later at the earliest, even the "Jack Sparrow" path doesn't offer Pro Evo until about that time.


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 11, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Well I'd still be getting FIFA 10 regardless. Pro Evo for the PC is usually available a year later at the earliest, even the "Jack Sparrow" path doesn't offer Pro Evo until about that time.



Eh?

As I have already said to some other n00b in this thread.....what planet are u living on?

Try about 3 weeks later at the LATEST.




MilkyWay said:


> No way can they justify not doing better or equal to PS3/360 graphics for the pc because there is such a thing as graphics options! crysis is one of the best looking games on the pc and they cant even make a football game look half as good.



EA official stated reasons should not even be discussed seriously. Any decent PC built within the last 3 years will wipe the floor with any console perormancewise. In the current day you can build a PC for around £300 which will totally outclass what a PS3/360 can do. The fact that EA release many other games for PC which are blatantly much more demanding than FIFA makes a mockery of their own argument. Perhaps the real reason lies with the volume of piracy on PC and the fact that PC games sales are small in comparison with console games sales these days so taking the time to port FIFA across to PC may actually harm total sales in terms of the increased piracy that the game would suffer in that many PC gamers would pirate it for thier PCs and therefore NOT buy it for thier console.

Who cares anyways....this year Pro Evo is coming back to its best. If this turns out to be the case, then I aint bothered with FIFA anyhow.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2009)

There didnt seem to be bugga all difference between them.

For anyone whos interested the demo for the pc version is out now.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 11, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> Eh?
> 
> As I have already said to some other n00b in this thread.....what planet are u living on?
> 
> Try about 3 weeks later at the LATEST.



Great, being in a country like mine makes me a n00b? Over here when you say "Konami" Pro Evo doesn't come to mind first. It's usually Castlevania, the Bemani games, Suikoden, Zone of the Enders, Metal Gear...

Anyway, if you haven't understood my mentioning of Jack Sparrow, I was talking about pirated games i.e. even the pirates don't bother with Pro Evo over here until a year or so. I've just saw Pro Evo 9 as a "New Arrival" in a legit PC games store last May. FIFA 09 was already there last December.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 11, 2009)

well EA did say they would do it like a month ago, and look,

they did


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT ITS NOT A PORT *1000



*YOU'RE A LIE!*


----------



## MatTheCat (Sep 11, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Anyway, if you haven't understood my mentioning of Jack Sparrow, I was talking about pirated games i.e. even the pirates don't bother with Pro Evo over here until a year or so. I've just saw Pro Evo 9 as a "New Arrival" in a legit PC games store last May. FIFA 09 was already there last December.



Perhaps...but from what I can make out the 'global release' closely follows the European and Japanese release dates. And of course...if u dont want to wait *U* dont have to.




TheMailMan78 said:


> *YOU'RE A LIE!*



No. You are!


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2009)

hey anybody knows how to enable AA or get the graphics smooth like in the video replays ?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 11, 2009)

the xbox demo is out im assuming a psn one is to

FIFA is just the same as last year, i dont like the crossing or long ball in this game either.

The only cool thing is the bloody mini game at loading screen.

Another miff is that it still has less detail when zoomed out but close up its got a nice bit of detail but its similar looking to FIFA 09


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2013)

JimJazeever said:


> PC Elitists for Ever XD
> http://hackerbot.net/106-sexy-gamer-coolness-index-sgci
> 
> PC has better performance =P


why are you posting to a 4 year old thread thats been dead just as long?


----------



## Miguel2013 (Nov 24, 2013)

all of you are wrong the best game is not because of the detail in graphics is because of the gameplay that makes it fun! I played pro evo 2010 and pro evo 2013 and I rather play winning eleven 2002 on a psone!

by the way the best the besy soccer game ever made was pes4/we8 for the PC and is online and some people still play it on the peslauncher, I just don't play it cause no one in north america plays it anymore just southamericans and europeans and I hate lag as much as I love this game!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2013)

the person who revived this thread had his post deleted. locking thread due to age.


----------

